# Norddeich Radio/DAN Museum



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Congratulations to all the ex-Norddeich/DAN staff who made this possible.
http://www.norddeich-radio.de/index_gb.htm


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Indeed well done but shouldn't the visiting charges be in Gold Francs or SDR?


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

QRC? 
and looking at the present state of the coast station namesake of your old ship what say in real terms?


----------



## Austinsparks (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks great. I must visit!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I will also have to make a visit with my Teletype Tape to get it converted into the superb picture of Concorde it produces, I have tried various installations in GB in order to make the conversion including former Nuclear Bunkers which are now Museums but none seem to have a working Teleprinter.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

There could still be some radio amateurs using Creed or Siemens teleprinters for the paper print-out. 
An email to the Chairman of the British Amateur Teledate Group/BARTG Roger Cooke/G3LDI em adds g3ldi[@]yahoo.co.uk should provide an answer.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Great job - pity they couldn't have done something like that in the UK.

You live and learn, I always assumed the station was somewhere near Hamburg but I just looked up Norden and it's way over near Emden.

John T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

R651400 said:


> There could still be some radio amateurs using Creed or Siemens teleprinters for the paper print-out.
> An email to the Chairman of the British Amateur Teledate Group/BARTG Roger Cooke/G3LDI em adds g3ldi[@]yahoo.co.uk should provide an answer.


Thanks for the info R6(Thumb)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

My pleasure GC.. 
The last time I saw something similar was of a Supermarine Spitfire. 
Considering the amount of work on it's compilation it was breathtaking


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I have sent this before, but you cannot help but admire the work at GKA that went into it.

David
+


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> ...
> You live and learn, I always assumed the station was somewhere near Hamburg but I just looked up Nordn and it's way over near Emden....


All same St Lys/FFL which I always thought would be near the coast somewhere in Northern France. QTH some 30 km SW from Toulouse..


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

This all reminds me that ROs who sailed on ships whose accounting authority was DEBEG were eligible to receive a percentage of the ship component of the charges for private radio traffic. A couple of German ROs told me they let it mount up for years before bothering to collect it. Wish Marconis had done that.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

In a way they did John T. The ship tax was split between Owner and Mimco. Mimco paid the R/O's wages. Fortunately that was not their only revenue or we would have been poor indeed.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, David, but the DEBEG payment was a commission on top of RO's wages. As you say, it wouldn't have amounted to much and certainly wouldn't have got you much down the Winkelstrasse).

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah. A cake that is for the eating twice?


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Great job - pity they couldn't have done something like that in the UK.
> 
> You live and learn, I always assumed the station was somewhere near Hamburg but I just looked up Norden and it's way over near Emden.
> 
> John T


Sadly the powers that be at BT cleared and demolished GKA with indecent haste with no thought for any memorial, museum, or even a blue plaque to give an indication that the station ever existed. I have pictures of the consoles being piled up in skips together with all associated hardware. As far as I am aware no official GKA consoles exist. Luckily I managed to salvage many do***ents and photographs which are now held in the BT Archives in London.

I visited DAN in the early 1980s and the station is indeed located just outside Norddeich (close to Norden). The museum looks impressive and it dismays me that GKA has effectively been airbrushed from history in the UK.

Larry +


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Probably overseen by people with no idea of the significance of the place, Larry. Are you sure that BT can be trusted with those do***ents and photos?

I suppose that once our generation pops its clogs nobody will care anyway but it would have been nice to be remembered for a while. Obviously we're not attractive enough to preserve ... Unlike Shire horses and brewers' drays.

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

fi


trotterdotpom said:


> Unlike Shire horses and brewers' drays.


Or Percherons. 
What is probably more to the point is/was that the final staffing of GKA watching it's bulldozing didn't come up with a tour de force strong enough to oppose the end result. 
Can I guess that Mulholland Park or whatever it's grandiouse title is now has something to do with it?
All same Stonehaven/GND!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Talking of museums, I am told this is worth a visit when in Hamburg

http://www.capsandiego.de/

I don't think there is anything like it in this country - unless you count Britannia up in Leith !

David
+


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

R651400 said:


> fiOr Percherons.
> What is probably more to the point is/was that the final staffing of GKA watching it's bulldozing didn't come up with a tour de force strong enough to oppose the end result.
> Can I guess that Mulholland Park or whatever it's grandiouse title is now has something to do with it?
> All same Stonehaven/GND!


At the final demise of GKA I was contacted by the developers with a view to canvassing ex-staff members for suggestions of suitable names for the estate and the roads within. There was a consensus of opinion that the main road to the estate would be called "Portishead Road" with all the roads divulging from the access road would be named after the UK Coast Stations - "Niton Way", "North Foreland Close" etc. and we also suggested "Telegraph Park" as a suitable name to get away from the rather over-used "Marconi" name.
However. All suggestions were over-ruled by the local council who came up with "Mulholland Park" and street names like "Marconi Drive", "Susini Way" and "Tesla Close". There were also plans for a memorial-type plaque at the entrance to the estate. Also ignored, even though I went to council meetings to discuss such a scheme.
With regard to the consoles and hardware, these were removed with indecent haste and no consultation. Not a lot we could do!

Larry +


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Displaying my ignorance here .... What is the significance of "Mulholland"?

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Last oic GKA...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks, R65.

John T


----------

